# Top Three Veggies?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

What kinds of veggies do you guys usually pick up first and why when feeding your tanks.

What types of fish are you feeding you veggies too??

What methods do you use for prepping your veg treats? :3

I personally use green beans for the FW tanks, I also use some par boiled squash or sweet potato. I like to add some blanched lettuce too sometimes since I don't like the outsides of the lettuce anyways.

It works out well because the bird loves that stuff and so do the turtles. 

This is some apple for the pleco!









So.. Lemmie know the top three (or more) that you guys use!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> What kinds of veggies do you guys usually pick up first and why when feeding your tanks.
> 
> What types of fish are you feeding you veggies too??
> 
> ...


Really? I though it was mango banana zuchini and that was about it thats cool.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

zucchini , Romain lettuce , Cucumber and peas

I have had tropheus eat all as well as plecos. Mollies and other livebears seem to enjoy some greens.

I have also heard tell of Potatoes, carrots, grapes and melon rinds.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

this isnt just for plecos too btw  is that what you meant aquariam???


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Livebearers like my guppies and mollies absolutely love greens. They actually prefer this over bloodworms. Most of the time they eat the plants but occasionally I feed them lettuce, peas and zucchini if I have it. My goldfish I used to feed peas 3 times a week but he seems to be ignoring it now. His new thing is Duckweed


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

My veggie list is usually:

zucchini
sweat potato
peas
green beans
spinach

the top 4 are for plecos, the last one is especially for the snails.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought my ottos recently (last week) and I've never fed them any sort of food that I have to prepare. I've been planning on giving them a slice of zucchini every week to make sure that they eat.

I've fed my shrimp baby spinach, they didn't eat very much of it though.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

My veggies list are:

Zucchini & lettuce for my plecos and clown loaches
Peas & duckweeds for my fancy goldfish and kois


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow if you ever need some duckweed (with some possible shrimp in them) let me know! LOL

I scoop out lots from my tank each week


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> What kinds of veggies do you guys usually pick up first and why when feeding your tanks.
> 
> What types of fish are you feeding you veggies too??
> 
> ...


Cid,

Got a better pic of your pleco? I like the eyeing you look it's giving.  If you need some organic zucchini let me know. I posted i the B&S a while ago but havn't bumped it yet. Grew a lot last year in the garden and got a bumper crop from feeding it fish water.  Washed (tap water), sliced (~1/2-1"), and frozen unblanched from my last harvest in Nov/2009. I figured I'd give some of the nom noms out to people with veggie fish before I plant my new batch. Zucchini's are known to produce like MAD! Let me know if you're in the P.Mall area. Open invite on this to anyone else.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't buy veg just for my fish. I give them bits of whatever I've bought for mysefl 

They also like broccoli leaves, plantain (_Plantago_) and dandelions. If you've got a rasping fish, try giving them nuts (with the shells off -- unsalted, of course!)

Tofu is also a good way to get calcium into your fishies (and snails).

Plaintain photo:


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*I vote for cucumber*

Cucumber is a good stuff.
It's not rotting so fast and makes small pollution when it does.


----------

